# Van heating best system?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Won’t be long now. Bottom of the nest gets married in June, wife retires July then serious van searching begins but I suspect best S/H prices would be in the winter. Although I have been a member of site for a while I have spent most of my time in the bar, no van you see (blinks at the light of day).

Can I pick your collective brains re heating? We did try the life by hiring (Portugal in Feb.) and liked it but when in the mountains we had the blown air heating on low over night. Very dry throats next day. What are the alternative systems like? I don’t fancy the gas fire types remembering the condensation that we used to have with the old calor gas portables. We will be touring Europe so will not be having regular EHU. We are looking for an (oldish) A class so should have a choice. What system would you recommend?

Dick


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

The fan one (old Propex) in mine dries me out too and I get ill with sinus trouble every time so can commiserate. Also knocks the battery use.

I have oil filled small rad on hook-up but I'm not a big traveler. It's handy to have one though, whatever you choose.

There was a new retrofit 'Whale' mentioned on the Caravan Channel lately - and I think there's posts in the MHF archives about retrofitting diesel heating.

Be a shame if you find the right van, not to be able to have it because of the heating.

Good luck!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We think the best heating system is the Alde wet radiator type. A bit more expensive than blown air but we think its worth it.

Advantages are
1. More even heat throughout the van
2. much quieter than blown air or diesel heaters
3. More controllable temperatures
4. When coupled with exchanger keeps the whole van warm when travelling
5. can be used selectively on some vans so you can shut off heat to bedroom for example.
6. Works in same way as domestic heating system so can be programmed to come on or switch off using timer

Disadvantages are
1. Takes longer to heat up when cold

I'm sure you will get replies singing the praises of whatever system members have but that is my reply based on years of using deisel, blown air and Alde


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have the blown air system which i think is very good.

However, my good lady says if you have it on too high she can't breathe properly but i have never found this. We always like it just ticking over, not too high, also you should put a cup of water on the side.

Everyone is different and if you found it uncomfortable then its not for you.

If we ever get another van then she would insist on the alde system, although i,m not bothered.

Never had the alde so can't do a comparison.

Paul.


----------



## vava1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> We think the best heating system is the Alde wet radiator type. A bit more expensive than blown air but we think its worth it.
> 
> Advantages are
> 1. More even heat throughout the van
> ...


Absolutely correct!

If you ever tried Alde - you'd never want to go back to blown air, ever!

I had it on a demountable and it's superb, near silent, better more even heat distribution with no hot or cold spots in the van

And a nice warm towel drying radiator in the bathroom, heaven!

If only I could have it in my van now....


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dick,

an Alde wet heating system is certainly the most comfortable option. Nevertheless, depending on your (intended) usage of the van, I would not completely rule out blown-air systems: 

Should you tend to take out the van only for weekend trips during the cold season, then a blown-air system will be more economic. Same goes for the odd cold night during the warm season. There are different blown-air systems, but for the sake of comfort and ease of use I would only go for one of the Truma systems with integrated boiler and full electronic control, so either Trumatic C, or the new Truma Combi.

Like you, however, I would not want to have any open gas fires in the van. Condensation is the least of all problems with them, more significant is the risk of (lethal!) carbon monoxide poisoning. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having had gas, blown air and now ALDI wet heating I can say they are all OK but the ALDI wet heating is by far the best, Alan.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love to have the Alde system, but we're not about to change our Hymer any time soon.

There are some advantages to the Truma blown-air system:
cheaper (so should reflect in the purchase price of the van);
lighter (I think - possibly a payload advantage);
probably less complex to drain down (for winter storage or if you only go away for odd weekends during the cold times).

We leave the Truma running on cold winter nights. The trick is to keep it low - we normally set the dial at 1 or 1.5. Also, we almost always leave some ventilation - either the small Heki above the rear bed, or the main large Heki in the middle - open just a small amount. Which one depends upon how cold it is outside and whether there is a gale blowing!

Philip


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> probably less complex to drain down (for winter storage or if you only go away for odd weekends during the cold times).
> 
> Philip


Hi Philip,

you don't have to drain down the Alde as the radiators are filled with a coolant mixture that is like an antifreeze. You do have to drain the hot water tank though just the same as any boiler. (except that the Alde does have a frost warning setting that automatically switches on the heating if the temp drops below 5 c - ok if parked on drive or on EHU)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have to agree,
Once you have had an ALDE system there is no going back. Just simple, snug and quiet.

C.


----------



## vava1 (Jul 18, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> I'd love to have the Alde system, but we're not about to change our Hymer any time soon.
> 
> There are some advantages to the Truma blown-air system:
> cheaper (so should reflect in the purchase price of the van);
> ...


It's not necessary to drain down Alde heating systems for winter, they are filled with an anti-freeze mixture - only the boiler needs draining as with any other system

All the high quality real top spec' classy european vans have Alde as standard


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

vava1 said:


> All the high quality real top spec' classy european vans have Alde as standard


One of our first caravans had Alde - a Bessacarr Cameo - back in 1976. It is still offered by Swift Group as an option on many of its models and fitted as standard on some of the Autocruise models


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You boys with the big luxury jobs make me quite envious.

Philip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ALDE*

Ha blow air heating and now ALDE

Far prefer the ALDE

As mentioned in other posts, we have Mercedes with a standard fit Eberspacher Diesel add/boost heater that can be re-programmed as a Diesel Heater.

Have also fitted a heat exchanger that some people already have for heating on the move from waste engine heat.

This then gives a choice of heating by

Gas
Electric
Diesel 
...or any combination of the above (all three at once if you like).

+plus the benefit of heating on the move.

Have a look at this Topic here!

TM


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

If you plan to do any 'wild camping' bear in mind the 12volt amperage consumption with any system that has a fan (blown air) or a pump (presumably in the Alde system). The traditional Truma gas heater (with optional blown air and mains electric) can be run as a gas convector heater with no 12volt consumption. If you are worried about carbon monoxide fit a detector/alarm. Most modern motorhomes have a minimum fixed ventilation and the Truma is a sealed unit with a flue (no condensation either, other than the windscreen of course!).

David


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our Gas fire in the Kontiki is nuclear powered I think. Even when it was -12 in jan when wilding I still kept having to turn it off. It doesnt seem to turn down much when you put it on the lowest setting. No condesation but I dont leave it on all night. By the time you go to bed its too hot anyway. Hardly ever use the blown air as you dont need it and Im anal about battery use!!! :lol: 

These Alde things sound very good though but are they heavy and do they use battery power? Presume they are probably very expensive to retro fit as well.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We found that without blown air we got a very large and uncomfortable difference in temperature between the top and bottom.
You need to think of heating and fuel together. Gas is good if you are able to refill. So you either need gaslow/ fixed tank or a locker big enough to take continental bottles. Many UK vans won't.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Many years caravanning with blown air systems - always loved how quickly they heated quite large vans. Didn't like the fact that many of the blown air pipes were routed under the floor - but the system did heat up the vans quickly. 

Our first motorhome has the Alde wet central heating.

The length of time it takes to heat up (using just electric) from cold is bordering on unacceptable. It's quite a bit better using gas (or gas and electric). 

The thing that elevates the Alde above blown air for me is the heat exchanger thingy - if we didn't have the heat exchanger that allows us to heat the van whilst on the move, then I would possibly have a different view. 

The lack of noise with the Alde system is also appreciated. 

Regards,
John


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We've recently changed our MH from one that was fitted with a blown air system to one fitted with the Alde and our findings are that the Alde system so far, seems a much more efficient and more controllable system! As already mentioned - the heat exchanger is a wonderful optional feature of the Alde system and we love having the benefit of arriving at our chosen destination with a lovely warm van and lashings of hot water and the fact that you are using your engine to heat your van up for FREE during your journey, is a very cost effective and much appreciated feature! 

When our new motorhome was parked up on our driveway, we used the Alde gas and electric setting to heat the van and water up from cold and once we had got the van heated up to a nice warm temperature, we then switched it over to the electric only setting in order to maintain a nice steady background heat. From cold, using the gas and electric setting, I would estimate it took approx 20-30 mins to get our MH all cosy and warm!

We could never get our blown air to work that efficiently and we could never get it set to a nice even and constant temperature! We were either too hot and gasping for breath or not warm enough and left shivering with cold! We thought we may have a faulty system or something, as when we switched it to the electric only setting, it was totally useless! Our dealer looked at it several times for us and could never find anything wrong with it! However, it just never seemed quite right to us! 

Another thing we have noticed that we much prefer about the Alde central heating system, is it is a much more controllable and pleasant heat to live with and personally, we are finding the Alde means of heating doesn't dry the air up like our blown air heating system seemed to always do! Plus on top of everything else, when in operation, the Alde heating system is virtually silent too!

It is still early days for us re the Alde system though as we've only had our new MH just over 2 weeks and so we've still got things we need to properly learn about it - but our initial findings are that the Alde system is a far superior heating system to the blown air one!

Best of luck with your search for a motorhome and whatever you choose, I wish you many happy times in it. It's a great way of life and once you are out on the road, I'm sure you will never look back! 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heat*

Hi

My first van had one of those black gas fire things - basic, but it worked well and also did not need any leisure battery power when running as there were no fans to power.

I now have Truma blown air - gas and electric. Very rapid warm up from cold and can be used on the move.

I have seen the ALDE system and like the idea of it. I suspect though, that on a cold day if the van has been left with the heating off, it will take warmer to warm through with the ALDE system than the Truma blown air.

From experiences of working in the past on campsites and campers coming in to say "do you know anyone who can look at my heating", it was always easier to find a Truma person than an ALDE. Most problems seemed to be an air bubble or something, and dropping the front on the caravan cured it. I am not an ALDE user though and so am reporting third hand as it were.

In connection with ALDE, I believe that Euramobil have dropped it for 2010 and are using Truma blown air.

I also have......wait for it.....a £9.99 fan heater for cold days!

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Heat*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> My first van had one of those black gas fire things - basic, but it worked well and also did not need any leisure battery power when running as there were no fans to power.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

I used to have a black thing - it was a stove that sat in the middle of the caravan and ran on coal. In the winter we kept the stove lit all night but ice still formed on the inside of the windows by morning. Non of this mamby pamby luxury of today - real pioneering stuff 

One of the nice features on most of the Alde systems is the option to have a program timer so you can set the heating to come on before you get back. That way its nice and toasty.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat*



Vennwood said:


> One of the nice features on most of the Alde systems is the option to have a program timer so you can set the heating to come on before you get back. That way its nice and toasty.


Now you're making me even more envious - please stop it!

Philip :evil:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Heat*



JeanLuc said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > One of the nice features on most of the Alde systems is the option to have a program timer so you can set the heating to come on before you get back. That way its nice and toasty.
> ...


Sorry Philip,

I'd better not mention the multiple programs that switch on or off up to 6 times a day, or the auto frost protection or the reverse heater that heats up the engine before you start it on a cold morning or the ..... Oops there I go again 8)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or the fact that it can be left on all the time. When the weather is cold leave it on heat and hot water and the thermostat will do the rest. In summer just leave it on hot water only and it will maintain a full tank and which will stay warm for hours. We can turn ours off before going to bed and still have hot water for a shower in the morning because the insulation on the tank is so efficient.

As Russel says there are a couple of slight draw backs, service may be difficult and when the van is cold it does take quite a while to warm up, Alan.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat*



Vennwood said:


> Sorry Philip,
> I'd better not mention the multiple programs that switch on or off up to 6 times a day, or the auto frost protection or the reverse heater that heats up the engine before you start it on a cold morning or the ..... Oops there I go again 8)


Aaaaaaaaaargh!

But at least I can stand toe-to-toe with you on the pre-heater as the Sprinter has a Webasto unit fitted as standard, that pre-heats driving area and engine.

Philip :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh Venwood . . . . You are getting me all excited too now as we weren't aware the Alde did all these things either.  We really need to have a proper play with it and find out how to use all these different settings.

By the way Russell we bought one of those little fan heaters for use in our last van too and we will still carry it with us in our new MH for times when we feel we need a quick warm through. However, we only paid £6.99 for ours! So for once, we got a better deal than you ha ha! :lol: I still think you should approach the BBC and suggest "Russell's Rumbles" as an alternative to the Martin Lewis's "Money Expert" programme!!!! I mean if you were succesful, I could then collect royalties for the name and idea!!!!! :lol: :lol. :lol:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Venwood, 

Where exactly would we find this timer thing, as we don't recall seeing anything like a timer where our Alde contol switches are located? I am wondering now if I have gone and got myself all excited for nothing and ours doesn't have one at all???? If it hasn't, do you know if a timer can be added to an existing system, as it sure sounds a really useful feature to have? 

Sue


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



erneboy said:


> Or the fact that it can be left on all the time. When the weather is cold leave it on heat and hot water and the thermostat will do the rest. In summer just leave it on hot water only and it will maintain a full tank and which will stay warm for hours.


This is however also true for the more modern blown-air heaters (Trumatic C and Truma Combi).

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the end you need to be comfortable. I used to get headaches, sore throats and a dried out feeling with the dry and dusty blown air systems after a while (yes, I do have a window/rooflight open for ventilation). This might or might not be a highly individual thing of course but I don't suffer it with Alde wet radiator heating and is the first option I specify for a new van.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I did not know that Boff, Alan.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Venwood,
> 
> Where exactly would we find this timer thing, as we don't recall seeing anything like a timer where our Alde contol switches are located? I am wondering now if I have gone and got myself all excited for nothing and ours doesn't have one at all???? If it hasn't, do you know if a timer can be added to an existing system, as it sure sounds a really useful feature to have?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

Depends on which version you have as to whether it was fitted as standard or not. The good news is that you can fit it retrospectively. I know the Autocruise Oakmont has it fitted as standard as does the Concordes, new N+B's, Dethleffs and Carthagos. Generally it can be fitted anywhere - over the door, next to the Alde thermostat control. Ours we had fitted as an extra afterwards and we fitted it near to the entrance door. The item is called the Alde TP5000 and costs around £80 - it looks just like a domestic controller. If you want more details then let me know

Pete


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Venwood,
> ...


Thank you Pete,

My husband has had a good scout around and he could not see any sign of a timer, so I guess we have not got one!  I will ask our dealer about fitting one as it certainly makes sense to have one doesn't it?

Thanks again, your help is much appreciated. 

Sue


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I can send an SMS/ text to my ALDE to switch it on or off!

while we are on the subject of ALDE heating systems

ALDE's UK web site has recently posted the 2010 catalogue & UK price list

& they now include underfloor heating!

ALDE Catalogue

ALDE UK price list


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sue, I suggest you try without one for a while. We do not have one and I do not think we need one. If we are going out for the night we just turn the thermostat down a little and up again when we come back. I expect they are quite expensive.

I had a timer on the one in my boat and never used it, Alan.


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

Truma Combi removed, Webasto Dual Top RHA102 in.
No regrets as very low power use, low fuel consumption, full programmable timer and mains electric feature. Can heat and produce hot water whilst driving and as I have had it fitted externally, we now have more storage space in the van!!! Me and Mrs J have no regrets (van is a 24ft Swift Kontiki 635 Fiat).

http://motorhome.webasto.co.uk/heating/dual-top/dual-top-rha-102.html

(Anyone wants a used Truma Combi for a self-build, PM me lol) ;-)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Hi

I leave my Truma Combi on constant heating and hot water. The thermostats sort it out for me.

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Sue, I suggest you try without one for a while. We do not have one and I do not think we need one. If we are going out for the night we just turn the thermostat down a little and up again when we come back. I expect they are quite expensive.
> 
> I had a timer on the one in my boat and never used it, Alan.


Personally I dont see the point of a timer if you do what Alan does. It is what I do too. 

Steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh you lovely lot all give such sound advice, that I'm totally confused now! lol  I read one post and I think to myself "Oh what a great idea"'and then I read the next post with maybe a totally different view and I find myself saying "Mmn - that makes a lot if sense!" I think I will put all suggestions in a hat and go with the first one I pull out lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:

We are impressed with the Alde heating system though and are happy that our new Burstner uses that method of heating in our particular model. We knew very little about the Alde system prior to our new purchase, so it's been a very pleasant surprise!

Sue


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Chigman said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, I suggest you try without one for a while. We do not have one and I do not think we need one. If we are going out for the night we just turn the thermostat down a little and up again when we come back. I expect they are quite expensive.
> ...


Each to their own Steve. But just remember its not JUST the timer its the other benefits as well. In our case I believe the frost protection feature alone was worth it this winter.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


Oh absolutely, I'm not knocking it at all if your van comes with it as standard, I just dont see the point of a retro fit thats all. 

Steve


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Got to be Alde,10 radiators in ours, even one in the rear locker! and the one in the bathroom is huge and one has to be careful when undressing in there as it`ll burn ya bum :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

My goodness - you must have a big one!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue

PS And I'm not referring to your bum!!! :wink:


----------

